# Toro 824XL HELP!



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

I pulled out the blower and went to start it and the starter bombed on me. I pulled the pull rope and it jammed. I started tearing it down and found behind the flywheel the stator broke off of the engine block! there appears to be another mount (not sure why it is there)on the bottom. Is it possible to just remount it there?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome jaywhy!

yes, you can mount the stator there (assuming the stator isn't also damaged)...just be careful how you route the wire...flywheel will make short work of it.

The damage done to the oil seal is a little troubling.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

classiccat said:


> Welcome jaywhy!
> 
> yes, you can mount the stator there (assuming the stator isn't also damaged)...just be careful how you route the wire...flywheel will make short work of it.
> 
> The damage done to the oil seal is a little troubling.



Great news, i thought i was SOL. Do you have a recommendation on which way to run the wire?
Do you know if this is a common occurrence by the way?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

jaywhy said:


> Great news, i thought i was SOL. Do you have a recommendation on which way to run the wire?
> Do you know if this is a common occurrence by the way?


When I 1st saw it, I assumed it was from jamming something back there to pry the flywheel off. If this is what happened, that's probably pretty common since the L-head service manual advises against using a puller.

I guess another way is for the starter to somehow grab the stator output wires...is that what happened?


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

classiccat said:


> When I 1st saw it, I assumed it was from jamming something back there to pry the flywheel off. If this is what happened, that's probably pretty common since the L-head service manual advises against using a puller.
> 
> I guess another way is for the starter to somehow grab the stator output wires...is that what happened?



I used a puller, I have no idea what happened it just locked on me when i tried to pull start. Looking at the stator now I think I need a new one!
I was hoping to have it running for this east coast storm this weekend


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

does the recoil work now that the stator isn't back there jamming-up your flywheel?

EDIT: yeah...that stator is hosed. They're cheap...fleabay should have a ton of them.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

Im going to order one off ebay before i put it all back together. Is there anything special I should look out for putting it back together?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

jaywhy said:


> Im going to order one off ebay before i put it all back together. Is there anything special I should look out for putting it back together?


They're pretty straightforward. 

- route that wire so it's tight against the block. 
- inspect the inside of the flywheel to make sure none of the alternator magnets were ripped-off & out of place.
- use loctite on the fastener ( I wonder if it came loose allowing the stator to rotate & the flywheel grabbed it when you tried to start it)

also, keep an eye on the rear of the engine for oil-loss...make sure that oil seal wasn't compromised.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The stator is just used for lights. There should be a separate coil on the outside of the flywheel for the spark plug. You should be able to put it back together without the stator and use it that way. You won't have a headlight anymore, but you will at least be able to use the machine and wait for warmer weather to fix it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Stators, $10. PM If Interested


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If you really want it going befroe you get the parts you can just go without lights/heaters/etc and forget the stator for now. Hopefully that oil seal doesn't leak..... good luck to ya. Sounds like you are going to need it no matter what!


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you guys!!!! Luckily for me i didnt have a heater/lights or anything using the stator anyways. I didnt know it would run without it. I got it all back together, even threw a fresh plug on it. Started first pull!!
Rock on and thank you all again!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> Thank you guys!!!! Luckily for me i didnt have a heater/lights or anything using the stator anyways. I didnt know it would run without it. I got it all back together, even threw a fresh plug on it. Started first pull!!
> Rock on and thank you all again!


Works way better when you get that stator core out out of the way


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

ok guys one more problem, when i turn the knob control off choke it revvs up pretty darn high, any idea what I effed up?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you have the carb off ??


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> ok guys one more problem, when i turn the knob control off choke it revvs up pretty darn high, any idea what I effed up?


Did you disconnect the governor linkage, when you disassembled it go get at the fly wheel. If so, maybe you got the control rods in the wrong holes reassembling it. or it jammed up between some bits of the cowling. It sounds like the governor is unable to close the throttle plate to maintain 3600 RPM


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you have the carb off ??


No I didn't take off the carb, i did take the knob off to take off the side covering the carb but i did not move the upside down L piece that the knob turns (if that makes sense) It sounds great at idle but as soon as i turn the knob left it revvs like crazy. It doesnt continuously keep revving higher, it peaks and stays up high


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> ok guys one more problem, when i turn the knob control off choke it revvs up pretty darn high, any idea what I effed up?


It sounds like the governor is unable to close the throttle plate to maintain 3600 RPM. Are you able to manually close the throttle at the carb once its running? If not, you definitely have some part of the throttle linkage stuck.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Did you disconnect the governor linkage, when you disassembled it go get at the fly wheel. If so, maybe you got the control rods in the wrong holes reassembling it. or it jammed up between some bits of the cowling. It sounds like the governor is unable to close the throttle plate to maintain 3600 RPM


I did remove it, but i am sure it is all placed back correctly. May I have tightened the governor linkage too far one way or the other when i removed it?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> I did remove it, but i am sure it is all placed back correctly. May I have tightened the governor linkage too far one way or the other when i removed it?


Did you remove the governor arm? Thats the part that attaches to the shaft that comes out of the engine. There is a specifc adjustment for that part that has to be done with the engine off. The adjustment method depends on the engine model.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Did you remove the governor arm? Thats the part that attaches to the shaft that comes out of the engine. There is a specifc adjustment for that part that has to be done with the engine off. The adjustment method depends on the engine model.


yes i removed the arm


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

What engine do you have on that machine. Looks like its probably a tecumseh but who knows these days.

If its a Tecumseh, check Youtube for Donyboy73. He has several videos showing adjustment for governors, both on Tecumseh, and Briggs engines.

Also, can you post a picture or two of your governor arm, linkage back to the throttle, the rod(s) and or springs between the throttle and the carb.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

it is the tecumseh, I am at work right now so I am unable pictures but my linkage is set up like his in his videos. Im thinking it has to be the governor ill have to tear it back down when I get home to make sure


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> it is the tecumseh, I am at work right now so I am unable pictures but my linkage is set up like his in his videos. Im thinking it has to be the governor ill have to tear it back down when I get home to make sure


Ya, depending on the model, you either have to loosen the screw on the arm and and move it closer to the carb, if its a two piece governor arm, or loosen the bolt that holds it to the shaft coming out of the engine, and with the carb held wide open, rotate the shaft coming out of the engine either fully clock wise, or fully counter clockwise, and then tighten up the lock bolt again, all while keeping the throttle plate fully open. Also make double sure the linkage rods are in the same holes as when you started. There are 3 or 4 holes in the carb throttle plate, on either side of the shaft and they are really fussy about being in the right ones for the engine model. You might also notice a selection of holes on the throttle control. Those have to be correct as well.

When you go looking for videos, make sure you find the one that looks like yours. It's a pretty easy adjustment, but there are at least 3 different methods on the Tecumseh engines and you have to get the right one.

P.S. I think you are going to get snowed on tonight


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Ya, depending on the model, you either have to loosen the screw on the arm and and move it closer to the carb, if its a two piece governor arm, or loosen the bolt that holds it to the shaft coming out of the engine, and with the carb held wide open, rotate the shaft coming out of the engine either fully clock wise, or fully counter clockwise, and then tighten up the lock bolt again, all while keeping the throttle plate fully open. Also make double sure the linkage rods are in the same holes as when you started. There are 3 or 4 holes in the carb throttle plate, on either side of the shaft and they are really fussy about being in the right ones for the engine model. You might also notice a selection of holes on the throttle control. Those have to be correct as well.
> 
> When you go looking for videos, make sure you find the one that looks like yours. It's a pretty easy adjustment, but there are at least 3 different methods on the Tecumseh engines and you have to get the right one.
> 
> P.S. I think you are going to get snowed on tonight


 lol its already pretty bad, im gonna have a tough time making it home as it is! Just to make sure adjusting the governor will affect using the control knob? Because as it is sitting the throttle control works and sounds perfect. It is only when i click the control knob to the left is when the revvs surge
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jaywhy said:


> lol its already pretty bad, im gonna have a tough time making it home as it is! Just to make sure adjusting the governor will affect using the control knob? Because as it is sitting the throttle control works and sounds perfect. It is only when i click the control knob to the left is when the revvs surge
> Thanks


It would totally suck if you cannot get home to use the snowblower to clear up the mess you have been waiting for all winter. How ironic... :huh:

The governor, when adjusted properly is supposed to limit the engine to about 3600 RPM at *full throttle*. Theres a spring that counteracts the governor lever and at the full throttle positon that spring is under maximum tension. When the throttle is at low idle, there is very little tension on the spring. If you follow the correct video instructions, you should be able to get it dialed in at full throttle right on the money, and lowering the throttle should bring the engine speed down to about 1700-1750 rpm idle speed. The low idles speed probably has a screw adjustment to get it where you want it since the governor is not in the picture anymore.


----------



## jaywhy (Jan 21, 2016)

skutflut said:


> It would totally suck if you cannot get home to use the snowblower to clear up the mess you have been waiting for all winter. How ironic... :huh:
> 
> The governor, when adjusted properly is supposed to limit the engine to about 3600 RPM at *full throttle*. Theres a spring that counteracts the governor lever and at the full throttle positon that spring is under maximum tension. When the throttle is at low idle, there is very little tension on the spring. If you follow the correct video instructions, you should be able to get it dialed in at full throttle right on the money, and lowering the throttle should bring the engine speed down to about 1700-1750 rpm idle speed. The low idles speed probably has a screw adjustment to get it where you want it since the governor is not in the picture anymore.


 Thats what I get for waiting until last minute to try and get my ducks in a row. I got it running good enough to get me through the snow this time although it did seem to be running at a higher RPM than normal. The oil seal started to give out on me towards the end. Now at least I can get it running right with no rush of an epic snow storm! 
I appreciate all the help


----------

